# Ashland Police: Men had loaded revolver in car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ashland Police: Men had loaded revolver in car *

Posted 10 hour(s) ago 
Police arrested three men they say are members 
of a local street gang on Sunday after investigators 
found a loaded gun in a secret compartment in their car.


----------



## copcar65 (Aug 16, 2004)

Since when can you not charge OUI with a .07????


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

great secret compartment


----------

